# شرح مشروع بريمافيرا كامل والتجهيز لة ( الجزء الخامس )



## محمود حازم عياد (20 مايو 2007)

أخوانى الأعزاء اليكم الجزء الخامس من شرح مشروع بريمافيرا كامل و التجهيز لة وفى هذا الجزء أتطرق لشرح العلاقات بين الأنشطة مع شرح بسيط لشبكة الأعمال لبيان كيفية قيام البريمافيرا بحساب زمن تنفيذ المشروع وكيف تقوم البريمافيرا بربط الأنشطةمع بعضها مع ملاحظة أننى أرفقت جميع الأجزاء السابقة فى هذا الجزء حتى يستطيع جميع الزملاء حتى المشاركين الجدد متابعة الشرح مع وعدى بتقديم المزيد ومنها شرح بريمافيرا 5 أذا قدرنى اللة على ذلك أرجو منكم أستكمال المثال بأدخال جميع العلاقات حتى نبدء فى تحميل الموارد و عمل التقارير وهذا الموضوع يحتاج متابعة لأنة موضوع غنى وشيق جدا" 

أتمنى للجمع التوفيق و لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم 

أخوكم م / محمود حازم عياد

http://www.4shared.com/dir/2492071/8f4c7517/sharing.html


----------



## ahmed_engineer (20 مايو 2007)

*مشكووووور ياأخى*

جزاك الله كل خير ونتمنى مزيدا من العطاء


----------



## amralaa (20 مايو 2007)

اشكرك جدا يا مهندس محمود


----------



## الوست (20 مايو 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الوست (20 مايو 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الوست (20 مايو 2007)

مشكووووررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد عبده الضهيري (21 مايو 2007)

ربنا يشرح صدرك ويرفع قدرك ويرزق بهذا العمل صحبة المصطفى انه ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وحقا الشكر لايعطيك حقك مهما كانت كلماته تحمل من معانى
لان مساعدة المسلمين اجرها وحده ياتى من عند الله


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (21 مايو 2007)

الف يعطيك العافية ونشكر جهودك الرائعة بصراحة انت رائع


----------



## a.m (22 مايو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيك اخي الغالي  محمود حازم 

تقبل حبنا و اعتزازنا بك و بكل مجهوداتك و عطاؤك الكبير 

فخورا بك , معتزا بك 

هكذا هم ابناء امتي 

اسأل الله العزيز القدير ان يتقبله منك و يجعله في صالح اعمالك 

جهد مبارك ان شاء الله ​*


----------



## mo7amedsameer (22 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا يا باشمهندس محمود


----------



## الكراديسى (23 مايو 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


a.m قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> بارك الله فيك اخي الغالي  محمود حازم
> 
> ...


----------



## eng_m_m_r (24 مايو 2007)

الف الف الف شكر يا هندسه والى الامام دوما


----------



## مهندس شآمي (24 مايو 2007)

شكرا لوقتك الثمين ومجهودك الرائع الذي أهديتنا إياه 


يعجز القلم عن الشكر


----------



## رضا الفطاطري (26 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ومجهود رائع واتمني لك المزيد من التوفيق
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمودعبد الباقى (26 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود الأسعد (28 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخى محمود حازم واعانك الله على فعل كل خير


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (28 مايو 2007)

أشكر جميع الزملاء على هذة الكلمات الرقيقة والتى أعتبرها وقودا" لى للأستمرار فى تقديم كل ما لدى 
فى هذا المجال الشيق مع وعد منى فى الأستمرار فى شرح هذا المثال وأكثر حتى نصل الى كيفية عمل 
مستخاص لمقاول الباطن من البريمافيرا مباشرة" دون الحاجة للأستعانة ببرنامج آخر وبالطبع سيكون 
المستخلص مربوط بنسبة تقدم الأعمال فى نفس الوقت الذى يتم فية عمل update للبرنامج الزمنى
أرجو من الزملاء أستكمال العلاقات بين الأنشطة حتى نبدأ فى أدخال الموارد وأرحب بأى سؤال لأى زميل
فى الملتقى سواء من خلال الملتقى أو من خلال البريد الألكترونى 
hazem1953 at yahoo .com 
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## عبدالله المجاهد (28 مايو 2007)

شكرا على جهودكم


----------



## محمود نظمى (14 يونيو 2007)

هكذا دوما المعطاؤون كنهر دائم عذب المذاق .... بارك الله فيك وبك ورفع درجتك وغفر الله لنا ولك


----------



## Eng_Meno (24 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخ الكريم محمود............. جزاك الله كل خير عن جميع من استفاد من هذا الشرح 
وأنا واحدة منهم.
شكرا" ألف شكر


----------



## Mr. Data (29 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## impire (29 يونيو 2007)

دليل العلم دليل النجاح ... :1:


----------



## غريم الريم (4 يوليو 2007)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود الاكثر من رائع


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (5 يوليو 2007)

Dear Sir
thx alot
i have missed the first and the second and the third
from where i can download them
best wishes
and thx alot


----------



## eng_mostafaa (6 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_mostafaa (6 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمار0 (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*الاخ محمود ممكن تنزل المشروع مرة ثانية على شكل ملف win zip*

الاخ محمود ممكن تنزل المشروع مرة ثانية على شكل ملف win zip ولك جزيل الشكر والعرفان
بارك الله فيك


----------



## didiplani (10 يناير 2009)

chokran jazilan


----------



## نصر عبد الهادي (14 يناير 2009)

بجد مجهود رائع و في منتهى الجمال بارك الله فيك و تقبل الله منك صالح الاعمال و جعله خالص لوجة الله


----------



## مريم زاهر (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*Palestine*

great effort which give all interested engineers the A-Z guidance


----------



## احمد_سلوم (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*اشكرك جدا يا مهندس محمود*​


----------



## أسامة المدني (18 ديسمبر 2009)

تسلم ياأستاذ


----------



## amazan2 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا لوقتك الثمين ومجهودك الرائع الذي أهديتنا إياه 


يعجز القلم عن الشكر*​


----------



## asd salim (2 مارس 2013)

Thanks..pls how the percentage of the excuted works can be datermined by primavera


----------



## asd salim (2 مارس 2013)

How the weight of the activity can be added


----------



## احمد شافعى (16 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسماعيل احداش (21 مارس 2013)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## Alaslmy (5 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خير ....... ابدعت واجدت وافدت


----------

